# Drinking oil's???



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Would it be safe to drink olive oil and cooking oil by its self?

I know it woudn't be a nice experience but i think it would be worth it to get my daily cal intake up quickly and for the few seconds it would be in my mouth i should be able to stand drinking it. Im just wondering weather its safe and what sort of ammount would be too much?


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

u crazy mofo!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I think that i will stick to cod liver oil tablets.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i remember watching a program about cooking and two chefs must have downed about 20 shots of differant olive oils each, didn't look like something i'd like to try to say the least.


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Might be nicer to add it to food mate, TBLS at a time, in porridge in the morning in rice or pasta etc, remember its classed as a good fat so you would need to take that into account.


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

LOL i can imagine it now, walking around the gym with a bottle of olive oil, keep us updated fella!


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont drink the oil but I do tend to eat coconut oil which has an even better profile. If your diet allows for it using it as a spread is also very nice, well in comparison to drinking olive oil you mentalist lol.


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, im back from downstairs lol after a little "experiment"

I got some shot glasses out lol (25ml)

On the right is toasted seseme oil

On the left is extra virgin olive oil










The seseme oil was fooking awful tasted like someone had liposucked a walrus and put it in a shot glass. The olive oil wasn't as bad but i coudnt drink more than 100ml at a time.

In them 2 shot glasses alone is over 400kcals


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

dan-mel said:


> Would it be safe to drink olive oil and cooking oil by its self?
> 
> I know it woudn't be a nice experience but i think it would be worth it to get my daily cal intake up quickly and for the few seconds it would be in my mouth i should be able to stand drinking it. Im just wondering weather its safe and what sort of ammount would be too much?


I drink udo's oil by the tablespoon, god its rancid but once it's down thats it, don't like udo's on my food but bought the bloody stuff now :laugh::laugh:

Olive oil is so nice on rice and veg :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

dan-mel said:


> Ok, im back from downstairs lol after a little "experiment"
> 
> I got some shot glasses out lol (25ml)
> 
> ...


you crazy MF :laugh::laugh: god thats makin me wretch just lookin at it :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Of course you can i do with nearly every meal 15-30ml of udo's oil.

Pour it in your mouth swallow and then rinse mouth with water job done


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Add it to your protein shake, it will actually make it taste better in a lot of cases.

I'd go for MCT oil, over regular cooking oil.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

put it in sone coke zero and down in one


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Add it to your protein shake, it will actually make it taste better in a lot of cases.
> 
> I'd go for MCT oil, over regular cooking oil.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^salad dressing as well,


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Add it to your protein shake, it will actually make it taste better in a lot of cases.
> 
> I'd go for MCT oil, over regular cooking oil.


BTW coconut oil is MCT oil


----------



## swati123 (Nov 29, 2009)

yes VCO is a natura source of MCT... is good for health i have been using VCO extracted from coconut milk MeritVCO extra virgin coconut oil.

Virgin coconut oil in sports to boost energy and endurance

Due to their ability to produce quick energy and stimulate metabolism, athletes have been using MCT oils to enhance exercise and athletic performance. It is very well known that during a high intensity or long duration exercise, glycogen from the muscles is used by the body as a source of energy. This leads to a depletion of glycogen which is body's emergency source of energy. Sustained availability of energy over long period is the main factor behind increased endurance.

A study done on cyclists found that ingestion of MCT before exercise spared their muscle glycogen during high-intensity exercise (6). Since MCT oils provide a source of energy, they help the body in conserving glycogen stores for later use, thus helping to increase the endurance of athletes. For this reason, MCFA are added to many sports drinks and energy food bars in the form of MCT oil.

For most people, adding coconut oil to their daily diet helps in improving energy and endurance levels over time. Consuming coconut oil single time before a competition will not produce any significant effect. Many people have personally told me the performance and endurance enhancing effect of coconut oil on them. Massaging with coconut oil, however, seems to produce an immediate positive effect. On many occasions, my sister has told me that whenever she massaged her two sons with coconut oil, they were more active, energetic and played for long hours.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

whats the oil good for?


----------



## Seraph (Mar 29, 2008)

Yup, I add 4 tbsp to each protein shake, made with whole milk too, calorie count is somewhere between 450-550 cals per shake. Rapeseed oil has an even lower saturated fat percentage than olive oil, but costs a bit more. For the difference in saturates I think olive oil works out the most economical.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I know a few people who drink olive and Udos oil.

Would avoid standard cooking oil though!

Not my cup of tea though


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Nytol said:


> Add it to your protein shake, it will actually make it taste better in a lot of cases.
> 
> I'd go for MCT oil, over regular cooking oil.


Where can you get MCT oil?


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

I drink olive oil sometimes, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------

